# Scotland?



## blossom tree (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone know of any support groups in Scotland especially in the Lothian area?


----------



## SavannahRose (Jun 22, 2011)

To be honest, not really  Not for Lothian- unfortunately a charity named WASP that ran for a number of years dealt with social anxiety but closed down this year. I think it was in Edin. There is a meetup group named Shy Glasgow. I am not sure how often they meet though.


----------



## blossom tree (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I had attended WASP a few times several years ago, so I am sad to see its closed. I'll take a look on Meet up.


----------

